# paper making kits -- any experience / reviews?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd like to get a paper making kit for the kids (and me!) -- does anyone have one that they like or don't like? I was looking on Amazon because they have reviews but just thought I would throw the question out here too. Thanks!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I don't know about kits but the latest issue of Hobby Farm Home has instructions that may be useful


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Great! Thanks so much.


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a link about papermaking. www.littlehouseinthesuburbs.com and click on crafting theres an article about making paper with daylilies and okra leaves. Very interesting. I found the website from another HT member.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Use an old blender to whiz up paper and water into a pulp....use a fine screen wire so you can have something to drain it on, lay down some paper towel, pour out the pulp and let it drain, pat it with another paper towel on top and let it dry in the sun. You can also use molds to make ornaments out of the paper . I like to put in dried flowers, the blue ones keep the color better, or bits of dried roses. 
Years ago, we made a parchment like paper.....use a nice big square of cardboard, put some wax paper down, and stick straight pins in it to make a square. Take a Kleenex and pull it apart...one ply....pin it onto the wax paper....then mix half Elmers white glue and water, and dab the Kleenex with the mixture. Let it dry completely. You can also sprinkle a little glitter over it....when it is completely dry, iron it between an old piece of towel or muslin, then cut out a pretty square shape for a card. You can insert a plain piece of white paper with a typed message, use a piece of ribbon to hold it down the center. Lots of fun....we also used old Christmas cards, lay the cut out piece in the bottom of a foil pan, pour plaster of paris over it and let it dry...be sure to use a paper clip for a place to hook it onto the wall, pop it out of the foil pan...kids love to do this.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want something simple to make a screen out of, bend a wire coat hanger into a sort of "round"(hook as the handle) and stretch an old pair of panty hose over it. Works great for a small screen...card sized piece of paper made, and it's a super cheap/easy way to get started. 

Littlehousein the suburbs is hysterical  She's tried EVERYTHING! and has tons of ideas to try. Way cool.

scrap pieces of window screen stapled on a picture frame are great, too.


----------

